
On the Phenomenon of Bullshit Jobs: A Work Rant - Tomte
http://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/
======
dang
Graeber's recent book on the topic has had half a dozen threads on HN,
including one where he showed up and rather convincingly flamed Brad Delong
(looking that up is an exercise for the reader). So I think we can safely call
this one a dupe.

~~~
Tomte
Hm, okay. I missed that.

------
RickJWagner
"While corporations may engage in ruthless downsizing, the layoffs and speed-
ups invariably fall on that class of people who are actually making, moving,
fixing and maintaining things; through some strange alchemy no one can quite
explain, the number of salaried paper-pushers ultimately seems to
expand,......"

I disagree. Every layoff I've ever seen includes fat layers of middle
management.

